# Indoor Helikopter



## Saji (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies!

Schon lange möchte ich mir so einen kleine Mini Heli für das Wohnzimmer kaufen. Auf Amazon konnte ich mir schon ein paar gut bewertete Modelle ansehen und habe mich auf zwei verschiedene eingeschossen. Jetzt wollte ich aber euch vorher mal fragen, ob ihr mit diesen Kamikaze-Helis schon Erfahrungen sammeln konntet und mit mir vielleicht bezüglich Modell und Hersteller noch ein paar Tipps geben könnt. Auf jeden Fall bestelle ich mir dann gleich ein Crashkit dazu. Quak der Bruchpilot lässt grüßen. *g*

Hier mal die zwei Helis, die mir bis jetzt zusagen:

Mini Helikopter FALCON X

Amewi Firestorm

Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne von anderen Modellen überzeugen. Wäre lieb wenn ihr etwas wüsstest. =)

Warum ich sowas brauche? Weil ich's kann! 



mfg
Saji


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2011)

Also die sehen richtig nett aus. Auch der Preis ist nicht zu hoch.

Ich hatte auch mal so ein Teil. -> Erste Landung, erstes "Bein"(?^^) ab. 
Naja, 2 Monate hat der es überlebt. Im FLug ist ihm der Rotor davon geflogen, und hätte mich fast nocht getroffen. 

Ich glaub das war so ein billig Dings, das ich aus Jux mal gekauft habe...^^


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hab den ausm 1. Link

Fliegt bombe, schon tausendmal irgendwo runtergefallen oder gegen gekracht, alles noch heil 
Aber ich glaub der Akku wird mit der Zeit schwächer ._.


----------



## SonicTank (3. Juli 2011)

Die zwei Modelle sehen schon sehr robust aus, von daher würde ich deinen Geschmack entscheiden lassen. Falls du dieses Hobby forcieren möchtest, empfehle ich dir auch mal die Outdoor-Sparte


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Die zwei Modelle sehen schon sehr robust aus, von daher würde ich deinen Geschmack entscheiden lassen. Falls du dieses Hobby forcieren möchtest, empfehle ich dir auch mal die Outdoor-Sparte



Ja, das ist dann das nächste Ziel. Erst mal möchte ich mich mit den Indoor Helis einfinden bevor ich mein Geld draußen gegen einen Baum setze. *g*



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich hab den ausm 1. Link[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> Fliegt bombe, schon tausendmal irgendwo runtergefallen oder gegen gekracht, alles noch heil
> [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber ich glaub der Akku wird mit der Zeit schwächer ._.[/font]




Na das ist doch schon mal was. *g* Die Akkus werden schwächer, das ist klar. Mit etwas Feingefühl kann man aber sicher, wenn es soweit ist, austauschen, vielleicht auch gegen leistungsfähigere solange sich nicht größer und schwerer sind. ^^


----------



## Alterac123 (3. Juli 2011)

Hi ich hatte den hier:


Mein Link

Hielt ca. 3 Monate, in denen ich  fast täglich flog. Unser Wohnzimmer ist zwar recht groß aber das Problem ist, das

diese Hubschrauber auch sehr schnell reagieren und man in den ersten Tagen massig irgendwo gegen fliegt.

Ich bin auch andauernd gegen was geflogen und sogar ziemlich heftig auch 2 Meter stürze überlebt der Heli.

Meine klare Empfehlung, entweder du hast ein wirklich großes leeres Zimmer oder fliegst in einer Turnhalle.

Aber das beste an dem Heli ist zu sehen, wie er kanpp vor deinem Gesicht nahezu unbewegt fliegt und du den

schwachen Wind von den Rotoren auf deinem Gesicht spürst.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (6. Juli 2011)

Hab den Falcon X heute bekommen. Werde aber zuvor noch den Akku beim Heli wechseln gegen etwas besseres. 5min Fliegen 30min Aufladen ist mir einfach zu schwach. Werde ein Video vom ersten Crash flug reinmachen .


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Juli 2011)

Hi, wir haben mehrere Silverslit Modelle (Indoor) - sind eig alle recht gut, 2 sind ohne "vorwärts" Knopf, 2 mit (Wir haben 2 Kinder darum so viele :-) ). Aber ich will demnächst mal ein Outdoor-Modell für ca 100 €, dann ne kleine Kamera dran und los geht's. Wir haben bei uns auch nen netten Modellbauladen, bei dem man auch sowas ausprobieren kann. Im neuen Pearl Katalog (von gestern) ist auch einer dabei der recht brauchbar aussieht (Indoor)...


----------



## Manowar (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hab den Antrieb von so nem Teil jedenfalls erstmal richtig unterschätzt.
"Hm ok..starten wir das Ding doch mal" Zack! Schon krachte es an die Decke 

Inzwischen hab ich nen Haken an einer Kufe und rette kleine Soldaten von meinem Wohnzimmerschrank.

Also nen bissl Geduld haben und üben *g*


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Die armen Soldaten ... *hihi* 

Hast aber Recht, Manowar... (verdammt, wie macht man diesen Kreis über dem A?) 

Übung macht einen Anfängerhelipiloten zum Profi. Ich hab meinen ersten Heli beim ersten Start erstmal gegen das Verandafenster geflogen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. Juli 2011)

Werde meinen Heli wohl zurück senden . Der Empfang ist total Schwach bzw. Fliegt das Teil mit Vollem Akku höchstens 10cm vom Boden Entfernt.


----------



## Saji (2. August 2011)

Nachdem ich nun schon einige Flugstunden hinter mir habe möchte ich nun meine Erfahrung zu den von mir gekauften Indoor Helis posten. Also legen wir los.

Mein erster Heli, Amewi Firestorm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Firestorm ist der bekannste Indoor Heli aus dem Hause Amewi. Es gibt in drei verschiedenen Ausführungen: Normal, Gold und Alloy. Die Unterschiede erkläre ich weiter unten.

Dieser ist die Standardvariante, komplett aus leichten und sehr flexiblen Kunststoffen hergestellt. Die Gyrostange, die über dem oberen Rotor für Stabilität während des Fliegens sorgt, ist aus Glasfaser hergestellt und daher sehr langlebig. Das gesamte Chassis des Helikopters stellte sich bei zahlreichen Abstürzen und Kollisionen als äußerst robust heraus. Lediglich die Rotorblätter werden mit der Zeit etwas in Leidenschaft gezogen.

Der kleine 3,7V LiPo-Akku mit 85mAh, der vorne im "Cockpit" sitzt, hebt den Heli zuverlässig vom Boden hoch und bringt ihn im Wohnzimmer auf eine angenehm flotte Geschwindigkeit. Die Steuerung ist direkt und ermöglicht es in der Luft regelrecht Haken zu schlagen. Sollte der Heli sich in der Luft leicht um die eigene Achse drehen lässt sich dem über die Fernbedienung mit Hilfe der Trimmtasten entgegenwirken.

Die Fernbedienung macht grundsätzlich einen wertigen Eindruck. Befeuert wird sie mit sechs AA Batterien und dient neben der Steuerung auch zum Aufladen des Helis. Dem Firestorm liegt auch ein USB-Kabel bei, dass das Aufladen über den PC oder eine USB-Netzsteckers ermöglicht. Mit einer vollen Aufladung, die ca. 20 Minuten dauert, lässt sich gut und gerne 10 Minuten fliegen. Außerdem reduziert die Rückholfeder der Fernbedienung den Schub automatisch auf Null, wenn man beim Absturz vor Schreck den Finger vom Schubregler nimmt.

Wichtiges zum Firestorm:
Die Fernsteuerung läuft über Infrarot. Dadurch bedingt kann das Steuersignal durch grelles Sonnenlicht erheblich gestört werden und hat nur eine begrenzte Reichweite. Darüber hinaus ist der Heli mit seinen 22 Gramm Fluggewicht extrem leicht und kann auch schon durch einen leichten Luftzug ins Trudeln kommen. Auf eine windstille Umgebung (Fenster und Türen schließen!) ist daher besonders zu achten.
Nach dem Aufladen sowie nach dem Fliegen sollte man ca. zehn Minuten warten bevor man weitermacht. Die kleinen LiPo-Akkus neigen sonst dazu sich auszudehnen. Das tut zwar ihrer Funktion keinen Abbruch, kann aber zu gewissen Platzproblemen im Heli führen. Daher ist es ratsam dem Akku nach der harten Arbeit eine Ruhepause zu gönnen.
Erwähnenswert ist auch, dass die Modelle von Amewi immer nur mit einer Verbindungsschelle zwischen Gyro und Rotor geliefert werden. Das beeinträchtigt die Flugeigenschaften aber in keinster Weise.

Fazit:
Der Amewi Firestorm ist ideal für Anfänger und Profis, die einfach nur mal etwas in der Wohnung herumsausen wollen. Abstürze steckt er großzügig weg und verzeiht schnell kleine und mittlere Fehler. Ein rundum gelungener Indoor Heli der sehr viel Freude bereitet.



Spoiler



Unterschiede zwischen Normal - Gold - Alloy
Wie schon erwähnt besteht das Chassis des normalen Firestorm rein aus flexiblen Kunststoff. Beim Gold hingegen ist es zum Teil aus goldfarbenen Alu, während es beim Alloy ganz und gar aus Alu hergestellt ist. Das dadurch immer größer werdende Gewicht wird dementsprechend auch von immer stärkeren Akkus gehoben. Daher erhöht sich die Ladezeit.
Beim Firestorm Gold und Alloy findet man darüber hinaus auf der Fernbedienung auch eine Taste für einen schnellen Flug. Solange man diese drückt legen die Helis noch eine Schippe Tempo drauf. Das zieht jedoch auch ordentlich Strom aus dem Akku.





Mein zweiter Heli, Amewi Level X pro:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Level X pro, ebenfalls aus dem Hause Amewi, erinnert nicht nur optisch an den eben beschriebenen Firestorm. Auch Qualitativ neben sie sich nichts und spielen daher fast in der selben Liga. Wieso fast werden wir nun lesen.

Der größte Unterschied zum Firestorm ist das Chassis. Beim Level X pro ist es nämlich durchweg aus Alu hergestellt, ähnlich wie beim Firestorm Alloy, und rund zwei Centimeter länger. Außerdem unterscheiden sie sich in der Fernbedienung. Bei diesem Heli werkelt eine 2,4GHz Fernsteuerung und liefert die Signale auch bei feinsten Sonnenschein störungsfrei zum Helikopter, auch über weite Distanzen.

Bedingt durch das größere Gewicht des Level X pro ist auch ein kraftvollerer 3,7V LiPo-Akku mit satten 180mAh verbaut. Der Schwerpunkt des Helis ist dabei wunderbar mittig und lässt ihn wie ein Brett in der Luft schweben. Das und die 2,4GHz Fernsteuerung machen diesen Heli sogar Outdoor-tauglich! Das Fluggewicht von rund 40 Gramm macht ihn weniger Anfällig für das ungewollte Trudeln bei leichten Windzügen, hat aber zum Nachteil, dass der Zweiblatt-Heckrotor ordentlich Arbeiten muss um den Heli vorwärts zu bewegen. Für den Außenbereich empfiehlt es sich ein paar Gramm Zusatzgewicht in die Nase des Helis zu legen um den Vorwärtsdrang etwas zu erhöhen.

Die Fernbedienung macht auch hier wieder einen wertigen Eindruck. Der Strom kommt hier ebenfalls von 6 AA Batterien und dienen zwischen den Flügen auch zum Aufladen des LiPo-Akkus im Inneren des Level X pro (auch hier wieder die Ruhepausen für den Akku beachten!). Wie schon beim Firestorm liegt hier ein USB-Kabel bei, allerdings gibt es beim Level X pro auch noch einen kleinen Kreuzschraubendreher sowie zwei Ersatzrotorblätter dazu. Wie von Amewi mittlerweile schon gewohnt reduziert eine Rückholfeder den Schub automatisch auf Null sobald man den Schubregler loslässt.

Wichtiges zum Level X pro:
Wenn der Heli ohne erkennbaren Grund nervös in der Luft steht sollte man die Abdeckung des Cockpits abschrauben und den Akku etwas verlagern. Auch sollte man alle Schrauben die man finden kann vorsichtig nachziehen. Danach schwebt der Level X pro ruhig wie oben beschrieben.
Besonderer Beachtung bedarf auch der Start des Helis. Drückt man den Schubregler ruckartig nach oben kann es sein, dass der Heli nur wenige Centimeter nach oben schafft, dann ist Ende. Besser ist es, wenn man den Regler vorsichtig hochdrückt damit die zwei Hauptrotoren sich ordentlich ausrichten können.

Fazit:
Der Level X pro von Amewi richtet sich insgesamt an die etwas erfahreneren Wohnzimmerpiloten. Dank der etwas langsameren Geschwindigkeit kommen aber auch Neulinge nach ein paar Proberunde gut zurecht. Durch das hohe Gewicht verzeiht er gröbere Schnitzer nicht ohne weiteres, was aber das sehr stabile Alu-Chassis wieder wett macht. Ein wunderbarer Heli für alle, die bereits erste Erfahrungen mit diesem Hobby sammeln konnten.



Mein dritter Heli, Amewi Skyrider M:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*folgt, Ersatz für den defekten Syma Chinook S026*





Andere Helis:

Syma Chinook S026:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Obwohl mein Modell defekt war, möchte ich ein paar kurze Worte zum Chinook verlieren. Der Heli macht an sich einen gut verarbeiteten Eindruck und wirkt recht stabil. Die Abstürze, die er bei mir hinnehmen musste, steckt er allesamt gut weg. Die Fernsteuerung hingegen mutet etwas klapperig an, was aber in dieser Preisklasse zähneknirschend hingenommen werden kann.

Etwas, das mir ganz und gar nicht gefiel, war das Trimmen. Warum muss es dafür ein Drehregler sein, der bei mir auch noch falsch montiert wurde? Das soll heißen, das ich für einen einigermaßen geraden "Flug" den Drehknopf ganz nach Links drehen musste. Knöpfe sind doch wesentlich einfacher und vor allem fehlerfrei zu verbauen.

Darüber hinaus stellte sich das Ausgleichen der beiden Hauptrotoren als besonders knifflig heraus. Mir war es nicht möglich die Drehzahl der Rotoren so einzustellen, dass der Heli ruhig in der Luft stand. Er flog immer entweder leicht vorwärts oder rückwärts. Ich glaube einfach mal an das Gute und behaupte, dass es an meinem defekten Chinook lag.

In meinem Fall war auch die Flugdauer alles andere als toll. Effektiv ein bis zwei Minuten Flug, den Rest der Zeit, zwei bis drei Minuten in etwa, dümpelte der Heli ca. zehn bis 15 Centimeter über dem Boden.

An dieser Stelle gebe ich kein Fazit ab. Eventuell bestelle ich mir nächsten Monat noch mal einen Chinook, der dann hoffentlich auch richtig funktioniert.

-

Revell Control Black Shadow:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ebenfalls ein defektes Modell, welches aber durch und durch einen hochwertigen Eindruck vermittelte. Interessant war hier besonders das an- und abschaltbare Lichtspiel am Heli, welches für reichlich Aufmerksamkeit sorgt. Bei meinem Heli war jedoch die Steuerung defekt, wodurch der Black Shadow nicht unter Kontrolle zu kriegen war.

Auch hier gebe ich kein Fazit ab. Da der Heli aber sonst einen sehr positiven Eindruck machte ist ein erneuter Kauf nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. August 2011)

Der Level X Pro hats mir ja angetan 

Aber mal sehen, was du zum Chinook sagst 

Alles in allem aber ein gut geschriebern Review!


----------

